
8 embargoed Xen Security Advisory to be released on 2015-10-29 - kevinchen
http://xenbits.xen.org/xsa/?asdf
======
kevinchen
Here's Linode's notice:
[http://status.linode.com/incidents/ltchxw3jmx0s](http://status.linode.com/incidents/ltchxw3jmx0s)

They're rebooting Xen instances October 19 - October 27.

------
dgiesberg
Rackspace is also affected:
[https://community.rackspace.com/general/f/53/t/6120](https://community.rackspace.com/general/f/53/t/6120)

------
btrask
I wish they would stop with the new features and get their security under
control.

